# Keeping outdoor soil moist?



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2008)

Im cooking up something for this summers grow. its going to be outdoor. What i need help with is some good ideas on how to keep my soil moist.
   Im going to do "Gorilla" growing, and i dont want to tend to the plants to often. We have good rains here, but when it does not rain for awhile i want the soil to be perpared.. so the soil stays moist.
 Any tips, ideas?

 I know im going to buy foxfarm and mix it with the existing soil, and i was concidering cutting up sponges and mixing that aswell.
 thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

coco coir  retains moister..


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

If you plant on a north eastern slope, you could create a small dam around the plant with stones and back fill with coco coir.  Some coir blocks even have wetting agents in them to assist retention.

You could also sprinkle a handful of water crystals into the base of your hole.

They key to any successful outdoor plant's, regardless the plant,  success is a nice deep hole; the deeper the better.  Auger's come in real handy if humping/driving one in is feasible.


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2008)

they actually make little crystals that absorb 100x there weight in water, then slowly release it. Don't remember what its called. Basically its the same idea as the crystals in disposable diapers. You could use diapers and cut them open and use those crystals, they will hold more than sponges.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> they actually make little crystals that absorb 100x there weight in water, then slowly release it. Don't remember what its called. Basically its the same idea as the crystals in disposable diapers. You could use diapers and cut them open and use those crystals, they will hold more than sponges.


 


ZorBit ...used for cleaning up spills..


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

We can just buy them from Bunnings, which is probably the equivalent of home depot, big chain hardware store.

You can buy them in small jars for a few dollars.

FYI they are awesome for sprouting seeds in!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2008)

im just gunna put some rocks ontop of my soil see how that turns out i hate having to water twice a day


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocks are bad they retain heat.

The big irrigation companies carry a product that is a polymer that is like 98% water and lasts 30 days. They even sell screened sleeves that you can place refills in. They cost from $2.50 to $7.00 I think. Works great:aok:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2008)

im thinking polymer crystals would work best? sounds good right? and the coco coir stuff


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2008)

Home Depot carries some soil called Moisture Max, has everything you need. Just be carful,,because if it rans alot,,it could be overkill.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

soil moist.its sold at most garden centers.absorbs lots of water.i used them in the diy odor control thing.


----------



## Passenger (Dec 22, 2008)

If you're going to use water crystals make sure they are decent ones. Some are made with a petrochemical base


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 22, 2008)

I use the crystals with my outdoor grows,you have to use alot of them.When you transplant/or if your using a hole and you own soil,you have to take into consideration water demands as your plants get mature.If you get nice rains you wont have to do any maintenance for a week or so depending on the temps during that time.The moisture retaining crystals combined with some straight peat moss on top of some of that black weed block fabric works well.Another thing I do is,I will grow some tomato plants with the same planting conditions at home and keep track of their conditions to give me a guage.GOOD LUCK stay safe!!Happy holidays


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2008)

where can i find good poly crystals? Im going to a grow shop for the fox farm...can i find the poly crystals there? or at like wal-mart?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=where+can+i+find+good+polymer+crystals


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 24, 2008)

You could also use crushed leaves and either lawn clippings or straw for mulch. Bring a little each time you visit your plant and add to the mulch if needed. Small stones on top of your mulch helps also.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

Investing time now in preparing the ground for next years grow.
Is not absolutely necessary

but

By digging the ground
incorporating manure, humus maybe LIME will pay you dividends.............

Just a little pain

for

a

Huge Gain...........................................:aok:


----------



## Tucky Jackson (Dec 24, 2008)

I live on the mid north coast of australia and although we get a good ammount of rainfall during the year we can go fairly long stretches without a good one which is followed by heavy downpours.

Obiviously dry conditions are not good for your cultivated plants, cannabis or otherwise, but too much wet is also problematic for many plants...  in my experience I have found that mulching your plants is the simplest, cheapest, and more importantly the most effective method of keeping the soil around your plants moist and also absorbs alot of excess moisture allowing the soil to drain better.  Types of mulch vary widely,  I just use straw mulch I buy at the rural co-op or local garden center.

Other bonuses to using organic mulch is they keep competing weeds from interefering with the weed you want to smoke, as well as feeding the soil as the mulch decomposes.

i would also like to add that bud.uncle's reply above is quite sound and should DEFINITELY be done prior to planting out and mulching your plants.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2008)

What bud.uncle said is right on. It doesn't matter if you are growing tomatoes, giant pumpkins or a nice sativa. Putting your plant in well prepared, loose, well draining soil is key to success. Then mulch like mad once the plant is established.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 26, 2008)

Exactly, you don't need to spend all this money on water retaining crystals, magic wands, or lucky rabbit feet when all the mulch you need is all over the place. In the fall take feed bags and gather up all your leaves you will use for mulch next year. Once in a while when you are mowing the lawn take your clippings and bag them up with your leaves to take with you on your visit to your patch. The straw, leaves, clippings make fantastic food for worms and other soil creatures that will help build your soil. What works great for your veggie garden works great for your pot. I mulch between 2 and 4 inches on top. Believe me, you can fit A LOT of mulch in a back pack 

I forgot to add. Before you put your mulch down you can also lay down newspaper first and then cover that with your mulch. Don't lay any glossy paper, just the black and white newspaper. This breaks down and does wonders for the little bugs and worms as well; it also helps with killing weeds.


----------

